# Animal Kingdom reservation through RCI.



## Dukevrj

I am looking at my reservation that was made through RCI a couple of months ago.  It reads as follows:  STU 4/2FRI 1BATHP.  I get what the codes are, however it does not state location (Kidani or Jambo).  Am I to assume that it is Kidani?  Also am I to assume it is a standard view? Lastly what are the chances of or how to get a Savannah view? Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## Culli

Dukevrj said:


> I am looking at my reservation that was made through RCI a couple of months ago.  It reads as follows:  STU 4/2FRI 1BATHP.  I get what the codes are, however it does not state location (Kidani or Jambo).  Am I to assume that it is Kidani?  Also am I to assume it is a standard view? Lastly what are the chances of or how to get a Savannah view? Any info is much appreciated.



I would call DVC member services 1-(407) 566-3800, you will need to call them anyway to get the people added to your room and arrange magical express if you plan on using the service.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Dukevrj said:


> I am looking at my reservation that was made through RCI a couple of months ago.  It reads as follows:  STU 4/2FRI 1BATHP.  I get what the codes are, however it does not state location (Kidani or Jambo).  Am I to assume that it is Kidani?  Also am I to assume it is a standard view? Lastly what are the chances of or how to get a Savannah view? Any info is much appreciated.



We have always gotten savannah view through our RCI Points exchanges.  I think DVC considers exchangers as guests who should have the better views, and that helps on their report card ratings.  Not that they really need to worry about their RCI Report Cards.


----------



## schiff1997

Whats the address on your confirmation for Animal Kingdom VIllas??  Kidanis address is 4701 Oceola Parkway and Jambo House is 2901 Osceola Parkway.


----------



## Dukevrj

Thank you all for your responses. The address is 4701 Osceola, so it is Kidani Village.  I am going in October and it will be my 8y/o son's first time to WDW. Any insights on weather the second week in October?


----------



## Carl D

Culli said:


> I would call DVC member services XXXXXX, you will need to call them anyway to get the people added to your room and arrange magical express if you plan on using the service.


Would you consider deleting the 800#, and replacing it with the 407#?
(407) 566-3800.

Disney does not publish 800#'s, so when people see one on the Internet, MS can be flooded with calls for everything from park hours, to dining, to ticket questions.
You, the Member, are paying for those calls as well as having the phones tied up.


----------



## Carl D

In addition, many people have cell phones or phone plans that don't charge for long distance.
If somebody uses one of those lines and dials the 800#, DVC is charged unnecessarily. The Member pays the tab.


----------



## Culli

Carl D said:


> Would you consider deleting the 800#, and replacing it with the 407#?
> (407) 566-3800.
> 
> Disney does not publish 800#'s, so when people see one on the Internet, MS can be flooded with calls for everything from park hours, to dining, to ticket questions.
> You, the Member, are paying for those calls as well as having the phones tied up.



done - assuming the 407# is right.  I just have the 800 one memorized!


----------



## luvsvacation22

Carl D said:


> Would you consider deleting the 800#, and replacing it with the 407#?
> (407) 566-3800.
> 
> Disney does not publish 800#'s, so when people see one on the Internet, MS can be flooded with calls for everything from park hours, to dining, to ticket questions.
> You, the Member, are paying for those calls as well as having the phones tied up.



Thank you Carl!


----------



## Carl D

Culli said:


> done - assuming the 407# is right.  I just have the 800 one memorized!


Thanks Culli



luvsvacation22 said:


> Thank you Carl!


You're welcome luvsvacation22


----------



## sandkastle4966

I am at DVC now thru a RCI weeks exchange.  So far here is my experience:

1)  RCI letter gave directions to the lodge.  Period.  No building.  Gate people sent me to Jambo house.  HUGE pressure to use the Bell service.  Thank heavens we did not.  Got redirected to Kidani.

2) Checkin took 20-25 minutes (not in line - WITH the checkin guy.).  We checked in one day late.  I called and let them know this.  Seems they could not handle this.  First I "had no reservation".  Then I did,  then they could not issue keys, so had to cancel and rebook it.  Told to have a seat - 5 minutes it will be done.  After about 10, I inquired on my status - they were printed and sitting somewhere.  

3)  No leeway on an RCI exchange for room assignment.  I have a lovey, HUGE 2 bedroom - non-view. Overlooking the bus pickup.  It is VERY NOISEY.

4) The TV in the master bedroom had no power.

5) INTERNET.  There is ONE hookup.  ONLY ONE.  Where would you put a single internet access point (no wireless) in a 2 bedroom unit?  It is in the MASTER BEDROOM.  No long cords are provided.   Yup, I want folks checking their email IN MY BEDROOM !

6)  They took the $95 RCI fee,  and now it s $9.95/day internet too.

I will not be giving a good RCI report card rating.


----------



## Transit

sandkastle4966 said:


> I am at DVC now thru a RCI weeks exchange.  So far here is my experience:
> 
> 1)  RCI letter gave directions to the lodge.  Period.  No building.  Gate people sent me to Jambo house.  HUGE pressure to use the Bell service.  Thank heavens we did not.  Got redirected to Kidani.
> 
> 2) Checkin took 20-25 minutes (not in line - WITH the checkin guy.).  We checked in one day late.  I called and let them know this.  Seems they could not handle this.  First I "had no reservation".  Then I did,  then they could not issue keys, so had to cancel and rebook it.  Told to have a seat - 5 minutes it will be done.  After about 10, I inquired on my status - they were printed and sitting somewhere.
> 
> 3)  No leeway on an RCI exchange for room assignment.  I have a lovey, HUGE 2 bedroom - non-view. Overlooking the bus pickup.  It is VERY NOISEY.
> 
> 4) The TV in the master bedroom had no power.
> 
> 5) INTERNET.  There is ONE hookup.  ONLY ONE.  Where would you put a single internet access point (no wireless) in a 2 bedroom unit?  It is in the MASTER BEDROOM.  No long cords are provided.   Yup, I want folks checking their email IN MY BEDROOM !
> 
> 6)  They took the $95 RCI fee,  and now it s $9.95/day internet too.
> 
> I will not be giving a good RCI report card rating.



Most of this information was available here on TUG prior to your trip. None of what you posted should have been a surprise as a exchanger and experienced Timeshare owner. I don't really think these complaints warrant a poor report card rating. No disrespect intended to you at all.These are some of the reasons I do not exchange into DVC.


----------



## Twinkstarr

Transit said:


> Most of this information was available here on TUG prior to your trip. None of what you posted should have been a surprise as a exchanger and experienced Timeshare owner. I don't really think these complaints warrant a poor report card rating. No disrespect intended to you at all.These are some of the reasons I do not exchange into DVC.



Other than perhaps a Grand Villa, most DVC rooms only have one internet connection. That's one reason why we bring a router with us, because at SSR I don't want to have to sit at the desk working. 

As a DVC owner, check in sometimes can take awhile(and I'm not including line time) and it's not resort specific. I've stood at the desk and wondered why it takes so long. 

I agree with Transit, most if not all the info is on TUG. AKV is a bit different than the other resorts as it has check in locations for each building.  
RCI probably hasn't quite figured it out how to handle this yet on confirmations or DVC isn't giving RCI what building the villa is in.


----------



## klynn

sandkastle4966 said:


> I am at DVC now thru a RCI weeks exchange. So far here is my experience:
> 
> 1) RCI letter gave directions to the lodge. Period. No building. Gate people sent me to Jambo house. HUGE pressure to use the Bell service. Thank heavens we did not. Got redirected to Kidani.
> 
> 2) Checkin took 20-25 minutes (not in line - WITH the checkin guy.). We checked in one day late. I called and let them know this. Seems they could not handle this. First I "had no reservation". Then I did, then they could not issue keys, so had to cancel and rebook it. Told to have a seat - 5 minutes it will be done. After about 10, I inquired on my status - they were printed and sitting somewhere.
> 
> 3) No leeway on an RCI exchange for room assignment. I have a lovey, HUGE 2 bedroom - non-view. Overlooking the bus pickup. It is VERY NOISEY.
> 
> 4) The TV in the master bedroom had no power.
> 
> 5) INTERNET. There is ONE hookup. ONLY ONE. Where would you put a single internet access point (no wireless) in a 2 bedroom unit? It is in the MASTER BEDROOM. No long cords are provided. Yup, I want folks checking their email IN MY BEDROOM !
> 
> 6) They took the $95 RCI fee, and now it s $9.95/day internet too.
> 
> I will not be giving a good RCI report card rating.


 
1)  You could have called DVC Member Services  before your trip to find out if you would be in Jambo House or Kidani.  Bell Services is great.  We always use them!

2)  When you called DVC Member Services they should have noted your late check-in.  Sorry if they did not make a note of this.  It's always best to call Member Services and not the resort directly about any changes in check-ins.

3)  When you called DVC Member Services, what room request did you make?

4)  I hope your tv was fixed promptly.

5)  There is always only 1 internet hook-up in the DVC villas.  I think Kidani has wireless in the lobby.

6)  All RCI exchangers pay a $95.00 fee at check-in.  Every one pays $9.95/day for the internet unless you are a DVC member.

I don't understand why you would rate your exchange based on what you posted.


----------



## logan115

Ok - so I'll be a bit greedy and selfish.  As a DVC owner and someone that's looking to buy another TS that will also be able to pull DVC for additional trips I don't mind seeing bad trip reports pop up.  I know what I'm getting at DVC (the good and the bad) and I'm really happy with the product.  If this means that others don't want to exchange into DVC it leaves more inventory for me :rofl: 

Sorry that you had some issues hopefully the rest of your trip was better, and I'm not saying that the busted TV is acceptable, but as others had said some of the things previously mentioned should not have been surprises.

Chris


----------



## dms1709

*Kadani*

We were in a one bedroom unit that I exchanged and could not have been happier.  Check in was a easy and the service throughout was great.  This is a wonderful resort.  We received a pool view with a slight view of the savannah.   I agree I don't think I would have been so happy to get the parking lot view.  We go to Disney twice a year, so not sure if that has anything to do with getting a nice view.  Can they track how many time you are there?            

Donna


----------



## sandkastle4966

WOW - can't believe the responses.   So because I am a TUG member, I should have read everything on WDW   AND called guest services ahead of time....and I should not have been surprised.  WOW - what about the rest of the world that doesn't read everything there is to know ahead of time.  

It is totally unacceptable to spend 20 minutes in the actual check in process - not waiting in line, but actually checking in.

It is not acceptable in 2010 to have to bring a router - give me a break !!!!  

Expected the $ 95, not an issue - but now an extra 9.95 a day for internet (in one room).     

I own 8 timeshares, and exchange 4 times a year.  I always get good directions and don't need to "call guest services" to get the right place.  In NEWER resorts (5 years old) I get good internet (and I have not paid for internet in about 5 years).  Older resorts even have good wireless.


All that said, the resort is great, the rooms are spacious, and the restaurants are fabulous.

I would like to use the dining plan, however, there is NO flexibility for RCI exchange.  reservations is for 7 days - regardless if you are there for 4 days or 7 and MUST take the whole 7 days.  I have my nieces for 3 days - can't do 3 days, must do 7.


----------



## Dukevrj

I called DVC member services this morning.  I was told my reservation was at Kidani, I inquired about location.  The reservation shows as standard view.  I was told to check during check in if I could be upgraded to savanah view.  I also chose the dinin plan.  Does anyone know the web site to start making dining reservations 180 days out?  Also is there a price difference on tickets if purchased online before check in or during check in?

Thanks/
Ray


----------



## klynn

Dukevrj said:


> I called DVC member services this morning. I was told my reservation was at Kidani, I inquired about location. The reservation shows as standard view. I was told to check during check in if I could be upgraded to savanah view. I also chose the dinin plan. Does anyone know the web site to start making dining reservations 180 days out? Also is there a price difference on tickets if purchased online before check in or during check in?
> 
> Thanks/
> Ray


 
I usually just make my ADR's through DVC Member Services.  180 days before check-in you can make ADR's for your entire week.  I don't know about ticket prices as we have AP's.


----------



## luvsvacation22

Dukevrj said:


> I called DVC member services this morning.  I was told my reservation was at Kidani, I inquired about location.  The reservation shows as standard view.  I was told to check during check in if I could be upgraded to savanah view.  I also chose the dinin plan.  Does anyone know the web site to start making dining reservations 180 days out?  Also is there a price difference on tickets if purchased online before check in or during check in?
> 
> Thanks/
> Ray



You can look at the restaurants and make your dining reservations online.
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/restaurants/


----------



## luvsvacation22

sandkastle4966 said:


> WOW - can't believe the responses.   So because I am a TUG member, I should have read everything on WDW   AND called guest services ahead of time....and I should not have been surprised.  WOW - what about the rest of the world that doesn't read everything there is to know ahead of time.
> 
> Whenever I exchange into another TS, I always check Tug for the information, reviews, etc for that particular resort. It makes good sense.
> It is totally unacceptable to spend 20 minutes in the actual check in process - not waiting in line, but actually checking in. I agree. However, you probably confused them with the day late check in.
> 
> All that said, the resort is great, the rooms are spacious, and the restaurants are fabulous.
> 
> I would like to use the dining plan, however, there is NO flexibility for RCI exchange.  reservations is for 7 days - regardless if you are there for 4 days or 7 and MUST take the whole 7 days.  I have my nieces for 3 days - can't do 3 days, must do 7.


This how the Dining Plan works for all Disney guests including DVC members. I do not think they should make "special accommodations" for RCI exchangers.


----------



## Twinkstarr

luvsvacation22 said:


> This how the Dining Plan works for all Disney guests including DVC. I do not think they should make "special accommodations for RCI exchanges."



Yep, I think that's one reason "resort hopping" during a week long trip is fairly popular with DVC members. Get DDP for the 3 nights at AKV, go to BLT for 2 nights without DDP. 

As for AKV with the 2 buildings, I would call MS(part of the $95) and ask where my room was located. But I would do that because I know there are 2 check in areas at AKV(being DVC myself) and I don't think from what I've seen on RCI coding that it would tell you what building or view from what I've seen here on TUG. 

Plus it's a new resort, and it seems to be a Disney thing when adding DVC to an existing resort, it takes awhile for the front desk to get accustomed to DVC villas. Have heard various reports of "snotty" service at AKV(Jambo, original building) and BLT at the Contemporary. 


Vero Beach just put in a wireless network last spring. It had only been up and running about a week when I got down there for Easter. I think it maybe the only DVC with one. 

I bring a router also because I'm usually lugging at least 2 laptops.


----------



## bnoble

DDP is not meant to offer a discount.  It is meant to help ensure that every minute and dollar of your vacation time and money is spent with Mickey.  It *can* be a discount, if used wisely, but for most people it is an upsell program in disguise.

I agree that 20 minutes to check in is unacceptable.  I agree that RCI and/or DVC needs to do a better job communicating whether a unit is in Kidani or Jambo, and how to check in.  The TV should work, and the remote should be there.

But, it's been known for some time that internet access is being charged to exchangers and that there is a single wired access port in the units.  Reading even a handful of reviews before you traveled would have prepared you for such things.


----------



## Carl D

bnoble said:


> I agree that 20 minutes to check in is unacceptable.


Unless I was there ti see exactly what transpired, I will hold comment on whether the 20 minutes is acceptable. It is very possible that the guest had many questions unusual requests, or other special needs.
It's also possible the front desk Cast Member was not up to the task.



> The TV should work, and the remote should be there.


I'll give DVC a pass on the TV, as long as they fixed it promptly.
There really is no way for housekeeping to be aware it isn't working unless the prior guest reported it. It is out of the ordinary for housekeeping to check the TVs in case it's broken.

I didn't see anything about a missing remote in the complaint list.


----------



## Carl D

sandkastle4966 said:


> I am at DVC now thru a RCI weeks exchange.  So far here is my experience:
> 
> 1)  RCI letter gave directions to the lodge.  Period.  No building.  Gate people sent me to Jambo house.  HUGE pressure to use the Bell service.  Thank heavens we did not.  Got redirected to Kidani.


Who pressured you to use bell services? That's a new one.



> 3)  No leeway on an RCI exchange for room assignment.  I have a lovey, HUGE 2 bedroom - non-view. Overlooking the bus pickup.  It is VERY NOISEY.


I'm confused. Do you think you should get a view upgrade?



> 5) INTERNET.  There is ONE hookup.  ONLY ONE.  Where would you put a single internet access point (no wireless) in a 2 bedroom unit?  It is in the MASTER BEDROOM.  No long cords are provided.   Yup, I want folks checking their email IN MY BEDROOM !
> 
> 6)  They took the $95 RCI fee,  and now it s $9.95/day internet too.


Were you promised something different? I'm just curious, did you want them to change the rules and give it to you free?



> I will not be giving a good RCI report card rating.


Your comment card is your business. 
That said, your anger about being charged for Internet should not be part of your evaluation if you knew about it (or should have known) ahead of time. You can always not buy the Internet.



sandkastle4966 said:


> I would like to use the dining plan, however, there is NO flexibility for RCI exchange.  reservations is for 7 days - regardless if you are there for 4 days or 7 and MUST take the whole 7 days.  I have my nieces for 3 days - can't do 3 days, must do 7.


I'm confused again. Did you expect them to change a long standing rule for you? That rule applies to everybody, and has nothing to do with RCI exchangers.


----------



## sandkastle4966

Sorry to "sprinkle"  on the DVC parade - I am allowed my opinions.  I WAS pressured to use the bell service.  Sorry this is a new one to you.

I had NO questions at checkin.  I just wanted to get to my room.  As I stated,  I called ahead of time regarding not arriving on the checkin day.  They could not find my reservation at checkin, then found it, then spent another 15 minutes trying to cut my room keys.

I am NOT asking to change the "rules."   I am stating the FACTS of using this resort.  Disney was NOT successful in keeping me on property as they cannot and will not accept the fact that not everyone stays for the full reservation and not everyone coming is staying the whole week.  As I said, I have a beautiful, large 2 bedroom.  there are 2 of us for 6 days,  I  have 4 relatives for 4 days.  We would have done the dining plan but it makes no sense as we are forced into 7 days for all of us.

I do find it ridiculous to be charged for internet. Few resorts charge for this.  Why am I charged an RCI exchange fee AND for the internet too???  (I have no issue with the 95 extra fee, but don't keep nickeling and diming me).  AND, by the way,  I did ask if there was internet and if there was a charge - and was told no.  We both work from anywhere and NEED our connection.  Not having internet is not an option.

As far as the very NOISEY room,   this is in response to RickandCindy who said it seems exchanges get a view as they are 'guests' (and not said, they would like us to buy).  As an exchanger,  I feel treated somewhat second rate.   I traded an outstanding week to be here (ocean front,  4th of July week).  YOU would not want to be treated second rate at the resort when you exchange your "tiger trader" DVC for somewhere else...........

Now that the checkin process is over, and we have adjusted to one internet connection (had to go to target and buy a 50 feet cord - yup off property again, and ate while out),  and got the TV fixed,  and have the fan running so dont hear the buses,   we are having a lovely time.  The safari was fantastic as well as dinner.  The grounds are lovely.  (Oh yeah, the pool is 65 degrees.....seems the heater is broken - part is ordered, expect back to normal by thursday.)

I will say it was quite delighful NOT to have to do the "parking pass tango" and no one has called/asked to do a DVC tour !

just my opinion as well as the facts of getting here....


----------



## logan115

Hope you're able to enjoy the rest of your trip, sounds like you've been able to make things work out.

Chris


----------



## timeos2

*Pay or not - just be consistent*



bnoble said:


> But, it's been known for some time that internet access is being charged to exchangers and that there is a single wired access port in the units.  Reading even a handful of reviews before you traveled would have prepared you for such things.



Huh? Is internet NOT charged to owners but IS to guests (isn't that the sort of thing the $95 penalty fee should cover in that case)? Or is it charged to everyone - including owners - in which case I have no problem with that. Just be fair. 

In any case the whole post is an example of how "guests" are treated as secondary citizens at best at DVC. I don't know why people put up with it really. After the initial "wow" of the view and the fancy lobby/halls the magic disappears pretty quickly. Great as an equal trade - not worth a penny extra IMO.


----------



## bnoble

> It is out of the ordinary for housekeeping to check the TVs in case it's broken.


You've clearly never watched a housekeeper in action.  The first thing they do is turn on the TV, so that it is playing in the background while they work. 



> Is internet NOT charged to owners but IS to guests


Owners (and their "guests") are not charged.  Exchangers, cash guests, plus anyone identified by an owner as a "renter" (rather than a "guest"), are charged.  Naturally, most owners "forget" to mention that their renters are renters (because the rental is worth more that way), so typically renters are comped as well.



> I do find it ridiculous to be charged for internet.


Naturally, all of us would rather not pay for it.  But, the question is: did you know that was part of the cost of the exchange before you went, or not?  If you didn't, that's your fault, because as I mentioned it's not hard to figure this out.  As the TUG slogan reads: knowledge is power.  If you did, then there's little point in complaining about it now.  And for what its worth, Disney is not alone in charging.  I just paid $50 last week for access at Vacation Village @ Parkway (not to mention the $10 for use of the safe, for crying out loud.)

At the end of the day the DVC thing is pretty simple.  Depending on how many days you need theme park parking ($14 a day unless you are in a Disney resort or have an unrestricted annual pass), and whether or not you'd have to pay for Internet elsewhere, it costs anywhere from nothing extra to $170 compared to any other Orlando-area exchange.  You can decide if it is worth paying for, or not.  For some it is, for others it isn't.  If we're doing a Disney-centric visit, we often find it worthwhile.  If we're focusing on other things, we'll typically pass on the DVC resorts, because several of the better offsite options are better furnished and equipped than most of the DVC units.  (I *still* don't understand why there isn't a single 2BR unit anywhere in WDW's DVC stable that seats more than four people at the dining table.)


----------



## logan115

timeos2 said:


> Huh? Is internet NOT charged to owners but IS to guests (isn't that the sort of thing the $95 penalty fee should cover in that case)? Or is it charged to everyone - including owners - in which case I have no problem with that. Just be fair.
> 
> In any case the whole post is an example of how "guests" are treated as secondary citizens at best at DVC. I don't know why people put up with it really. After the initial "wow" of the view and the fancy lobby/halls the magic disappears pretty quickly. Great as an equal trade - not worth a penny extra IMO.



It's free to owners, one of the "perks" of owning DVC, albeit one that I don't/won't take advantage of as I never bring my laptop on vacation.

Seems to be the luck of the draw in terms of whether or not you're charged if you're staying at DVC using someone else's points as opposed to exchanging in or booking a cash reservation.

I've never exchanged in so I can't speak to the secondary citizens aspect, but it does seem that Disney has lost a bit of the magic it once had - although I still think it's well above most other places and that's one of the reasons that people continue to go/stay there - with the other key thing being the overall perks of staying onsite.  That being said, it "works" for us, and as crazy as it is given the boatloads of money we could save staying offsite we find it worth the extra cash.  Have stayed offsite several times and there's no disputing the fact that you can get nicer accomodations for about the price as the value resorts on property, but we've inhaled too much of the pixie dust and are hooked on DVC.  

Chris


----------



## bnoble

> Seems to be the luck of the draw in terms of whether or not you're charged if you're staying at DVC using someone else's points


Absent errors in coding the reservation (which we've experienced in our favor once or twice) it all comes down to whether or not the owner identifies you as a renter.  If they do, you pay, if they don't, you don't.  Per DVC rules, the owner is obligated to identify someone as a renter if the owner is being paid for the stay, but almost no one does, because it would make their rentals less competitive.


----------



## Karen G

Carl D said:


> That said, your anger about being charged for Internet should not be part of your evaluation if you knew about it (or should have known) ahead of time. You can always not buy the Internet.


I disagree. There are other lovely places to stay that provide free wireless in the rooms. There are other lovely places to stay that don't take 25 minutes to check in. There are other lovely places to stay that don't charge a $95 extra fee to exchangers.

When someone fills out a comment card, they are certainly entitled to note anything they encountered that affected their enjoyment of a place.  Just because one knows about atypical expenses, rules, and business practices in advance does not mean that those things should have no effect on how one perceives the place.


----------



## bnoble

As an aside: if ever the "fix was in" on crown ratings, it is for the DVC resorts, so I'm not sure it even matters.  Can you imagine how fast DVC would switch back to II if one of their resorts lost its GC rating?


----------



## logan115

I think another question is - if people don't like the $95 exchange fee, paying for internet access, have trouble at check-in, and can't get the view they really want - why do so many people still exchange into DVC ?

Chris


----------



## Carl D

Karen G said:


> I disagree. There are other lovely places to stay that provide free wireless in the rooms. There are other lovely places to stay that don't take 25 minutes to check in. There are other lovely places to stay that don't charge a $95 extra fee to exchangers.
> 
> When someone fills out a comment card, they are certainly entitled to note anything they encountered that affected their enjoyment of a place.  Just because one knows about atypical expenses, rules, and business practices in advance does not mean that those things should have no effect on how one perceives the place.


So if I purchase a Porsche, do I than have the moral right to write a letter to the company complaining about the price I paid?

Yes, I would have the "right", but not the "moral right" IMO.


----------



## Carl D

bnoble said:


> As an aside: if ever the "fix was in" on crown ratings, it is for the DVC resorts, so I'm not sure it even matters.  Can you imagine how fast DVC would switch back to II if one of their resorts lost it's GC rating?


I totally agree with you. It wouldn't surprise me if a GC rating was part of their contract.

Out of curiosity-
What factors determine GC? Are poor comment scores alone enough to lose it, even if all other parameters are top notch?


----------



## Karen G

Carl D said:


> Yes, I would have the "right", but not the "moral right" *IMO*.


 You certainly have as much "right" to your opinion on any matter as anyone else--even the person who might give a less than flattering evaluation of his/her stay at a Disney resort.

Just wondering if a "right" that is not a "moral right" is an "immoral right."


----------



## Carl D

Karen G said:


> You certainly have as much "right" to your opinion on any matter as anyone else--even the person who might give a less than flattering evaluation of his/her stay at a Disney resort.
> 
> Just wondering if a "right" that is not a "moral right" is an "immoral right."


Yes.. IMO if it's not moral, it's immoral. 
As with everything, there is probably an exception somewhere.

For the record, I have written complaint letters to Disney/DVC in the past. I strongly encourage legitimate complaints to be brought to their attention.

That said, many people complain to get something from it. Many guests demand free dinners, room upgrades, etc..

[Definitely NOT trying to imply this is the situation with sandkastle4966].


----------



## bnoble

> Are poor comment scores alone enough to lose it


As I understand it, yes.

Gold and Silver resorts must have a combination of certain required on-site amenities, and sufficiently high comment card scores.  (The Gold threshholds are higher than the Silver ones.)  Hospitality only has a comment-card component, no required amenities.  Not all comment card categories are used; the online directory describes them in part.


----------



## schiff1997

sandkastle4966 said:


> (had to go to target and buy a 50 feet cord -



Hey how much was that 50 ft cord.  Im checkin in on Mar 21 and will probably need one as well?? I have 2 teenagers coming and I have already warned them, based on this thread that if they want the internet they will have to pay for it themselves.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Carl D said:


> Yes.. IMO if it's not moral, it's immoral.
> As with everything, there is probably an exception somewhere.
> 
> For the record, I have written complaint letters to Disney/DVC in the past. I strongly encourage legitimate complaints to be brought to their attention.
> 
> *That said, many people complain to get something from it. Many guests demand free dinners, room upgrades, etc.. *[Definitely NOT trying to imply this is the situation with sandkastle4966].



And sometimes DVC adjusts a bill, even if you didn't ask, nor did you intend to get an adjustment:  

I know about the internet charge and don't mind paying it.  Do I think it's an annoying fee and do I complain to Disney? Absolutely I do complain, BUT I am a Disney fanatic, and if you aren't a Disney fanatic and don't appreciate the things that make staying on-site annoying, like the lack of television stations, the internet charges, the $95 fee, then don't accept a Disney exchange next time.  

Unlike Carl, I won't be a Disney "excuser" because I do think it's wrong to charge for internet service, and Vacation Village at Pkwy charges, so I will never go there again.  But with Disney, we take the exchanges anyway, because we like the perks, like bus and water trans to/ from the parks, and did you know that you can park anywhere without charge?  What is the cost for parking at Disney these days?  I think it's $14 per car, per day, so if your group happened to have two cars, you save $28 per day on parking fees alone, and you don't get that perk at Bonnet Creek or Marriott.  We have annual passes and never pay for parking, anyway, but still, it's a perk that many people can appreciate.  

We still love Vistana Villages and Marriott, and we do use our II weeks for exchanges into those two resorts more than Disney (more II weeks for exchange).  

Some posters are just incredulous over the internet fee, saying owners pay for it and exchangers should also get it.  This has been discussed many times before; nothing new, no one can possibly be surprised, but still the guffaws....

It would be nice if Disney did include the internet, but I don't choose my exchanges and then complain about things, which I was already made aware, well ahead of time.   

And by the way, I was trying to make a difference in the future of DVC exchanges, so I did complain about the internet charge, not intending to get our service free, but they did give it to us without charge.  My intention was to affect the future for all of us, with free internet.  But DVC just chose to handle my complaint.  

If I were in your shoes, I would complain about the charge and see whether you get that fee added to your bill at checkout.  Maybe if enough exchangers let DVC know that free internet is available everywhere but there and VV at P  , they will stop charging us.


----------



## timeos2

*An automatic ranking hurts everyone if thats happening*



Carl D said:


> I totally agree with you. It wouldn't surprise me if a GC rating was part of their contract.
> 
> Out of curiosity-
> What factors determine GC? Are poor comment scores alone enough to lose it, even if all other parameters are top notch?



If it is part of the contract, as it apparently was with II, it flies in the face of every other known contract that every other resort has to accept. There can be an initial, "new resort" ranking granted based on the features and amenities (usually proposed as this normally applies only to a new resort under construction) but after a year it is the comment cards, and nothing else, that have to meet the stated levels to remain ranked. No exceptions. 

In the past RCI, unlike II, has been absolute in applying that to each and every resort no matter how big the name or how prestigious. Even their own resorts - Wyndham and Worldmark - have lost rankings if the  guest ratings don't meet the thresholds.  So if they have made an exception for DVC it would both disappoint me and surprise me as that is one thing that can be counted on as a true reflection of guest opinions. If that is gone then its another way RCI is becoming less and less relevant to timesharing and simply becoming another AAA or rental outlet.  Maybe they just don't care anymore as long as they, and DVC, make money. Sad. 

I do agree with the other poster than like Westgate, who II grants an automatic high ranking to seemingly no matter what, most DVC's do not reach the lofty levels of overall quality that GC demands. They are nice enough but far from top quality and lack in basic things like unit size and fully equipped kitchens that cost other resorts dearly in rankings. They do get great marks for hallway glitz & theme though I've never seen that on the rating sheet .


----------



## Carl D

rickandcindy23 said:


> like the lack of television stations


Lack of TV stations?? For Heaven's sake there must be at least 45 channels to choose from in a variety of languages.
It's just too bad they are all infomercials advertising various Disney products.


----------



## Carl D

timeos2 said:


> If it is part of the contract, as it apparently was with II, it flies in the face of every other known contract that every other resort has to accept. There can be an initial, "new resort" ranking granted based on the features and amenities (usually proposed as this normally applies only to a new resort under construction) but after a year it is the comment cards, and nothing else, that have to meet the stated levels to remain ranked. No exceptions.
> 
> In the past RCI, unlike II, has been absolute in applying that to each and every resort no matter how big the name or how prestigious. Even their own resorts - Wyndham and Worldmark - have lost rankings if the  guest ratings don't meet the thresholds.  So if they have made an exception for DVC it would both disappoint me and surprise me as that is one thing that can be counted on as a true reflection of guest opinions. If that is gone then its another way RCI is becoming less and less relevant to timesharing and simply becoming another AAA or rental outlet.  Maybe they just don't care anymore as long as they, and DVC, make money. Sad.


For the record, I don't have any inside info that it's in their contract. I said it half tongue in cheek. 
I think it more likely it's a "nudge-nudge wink-wink" type of agreement.



> I do agree with the other poster than like Westgate, who II grants an automatic high ranking to seemingly no matter what, most DVC's do not reach the lofty levels of overall quality that GC demands. They are nice enough but far from top quality and lack in basic things like unit size and fully equipped kitchens that cost other resorts dearly in rankings. They do get great marks for hallway glitz & theme though I've never seen that on the rating sheet .


Just to be clear- The kitchens are fully equipped. The complaints about the kitchens are that some resorts have a kitchen table that only accommodates two adults. The breakfast bar will accommodate a few people, but the height is more suited for kids.

The overall quality of DVC is far superior IMO. I have visited many other resorts, and many don't come close to measuring up. Not just theming, but overall appearance.
You can point out individual short comings, but overall guest satisfaction is very high.


----------



## timeos2

Carl D said:


> The overall quality of DVC is far superior IMO. I have visited many other resorts, and many don't come close to measuring up. Not just theming, but overall appearance.
> You can point out individual short comings, but overall guest satisfaction is very high.



and those resorts aren't ranked, as they shouldn't be, I'd guess. (Unless they are a preferred II group then all bets are off!) 

Again GC is for the best of the best - watering it down to cover just "nice" or different does no one any favor and just makes it another meaningless bit of noise. Unfortunately I do think that is where it is headed. And not due to DVC alone by any means. When II gave Marriott, Westgate and DVC all the top ranking it showed the total lack of meaning any award they offered had. At least in the past the RCI rankings held an actual value you could put some degree of faith in.


----------



## Carl D

timeos2 said:


> and those resorts aren't ranked, as they shouldn't be, I'd guess. (Unless they are a preferred II group then all bets are off!)
> 
> Again GC is for the best of the best - watering it down to cover just "nice" or different does no one any favor and just makes it another meaningless bit of noise. Unfortunately I do think that is where it is headed. And not due to DVC alone by any means. When II gave Marriott, Westgate and DVC all the top ranking it showed the total lack of meaning any award they offered had. At least in the past the RCI rankings held an actual value you could put some degree of faith in.


I understand what you are saying. The disagreement isn't with what should be ranked GC, it's whether or not DVC reaches that level. I think it does.
I think DVC is the best of the best, and you believe it doesn't quite measure up.

That's okay. Many agree with me, and I'm sure a few agree with you.


----------



## bnoble

> Lack of TV stations??


Tell that to, e.g. the Red Sox fans that couldn't get the playoff games on TBS.  It's not like TBS is some backwater station---I think you'd be hard pressed to find any basic cable package beyond "locals only" that doesn't include it.


----------



## Culli

Carl D said:


> I understand what you are saying. The disagreement isn't with what should be ranked GC, it's whether or not DVC reaches that level. I think it does.
> I think DVC is the best of the best, and you believe it doesn't quite measure up.
> 
> That's okay. Many agree with me, and I'm sure a few agree with you.



We love DVC try to stay there all the time.  However, it is because it is onsite and fits our needs.  I really wouldn't consider DVC best of the best, I would say it is very nice.  The Marriotts and newer Wyndhams are much nicer and larger than DVC.  DVC fits a niche, and yeah I'm in that niche and really enjoy WDW.  I have Wydham too heard wonderful things about bonnet creek but I just don't see us staying there.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Carl D said:


> I understand what you are saying. The disagreement isn't with what should be ranked GC, it's whether or not DVC reaches that level. I think it does.
> I think DVC is the best of the best, and you believe it doesn't quite measure up.
> 
> That's okay. Many agree with me, and I'm sure a few agree with you.



Animal Kingdom Villas upsized the units, and I love the bathrooms and the kitchen, except they planned the kitchens without enough cabinets for the dishes, so they are in the lower cupboards.  I thought that was a bit odd, but it wouldn't stop me from staying there again (and again, and again:rofl: ).  

But the older resorts don't match the quality of the interiors at a Marriott's Cypress Harbour, Grande Vista or the Hiltons.  It's just true.  But it matters not to me, because I love Disney!  It works for me, and I would rather stay at VWL or Boardwalk or Beach Club than any other resort.  

I know of at leasst five other people who had exchanges into Animal Kingdom and not one of them had anything less than a savannah view.  If I would have gotten a unit that overlooked the buses, I would have complained for sure, because no one should have to hear the buses coming and going until the wee hours of the morning.   We had an undesirable location as guests of a DVC owner once at OKW.  We were near a three-way stop, and it was so obnoxious, and Rick hated it and couldn't sleep all night the first night.  We requested a move, and DVC accommodated us right away the next day.  

We were so impressed with DVC service, then we bought our II trader into Disney, and the rest is history.  I want to buy DVC eventually, but Rick says since we can use RCI Points now, no need.  I disagree!  I still want DVC points.  I want to own a piece of the mouse.


----------



## logan115

rickandcindy23 said:


> We were so impressed with DVC service, then we bought our II trader into Disney, and the rest is history.  I want to buy DVC eventually, but Rick says since we can use RCI Points now, no need.  I disagree!  I still want DVC points.  I want to own a piece of the mouse.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Don't have the specifics, but there were some new incentives released yesterday/today.  However, at the risk of stating the obvious, outside of perhaps BLT and GCV you will still do much better going resale.
> 
> Funny, you have traders that get into DVC and you want to own DVC, while I'm contemplating buying some traders that will get me DVC so I can sell my DVC in the future :hysterical:
> 
> Chris


----------



## gmarine

IMO, if you are going to Disney then there is no better place to stay than a DVC resort. The convenience alone makes DVC superior to anyplace else. The resorts and rooms are top quality as is the service. There is a reason that Disney rents two bedroom villas for $5000 per week when every other high end resort struggles to get half that for a simlar size unit. 

Three DVC resorts are in TUGs top 30 highest rated resorts, with two being in the top 10. No other Orlando resorts are even in the top 30.


----------



## timeos2

*If they get the scores its fine but if they are merely pulling strings its a sham*



Carl D said:


> I understand what you are saying. The disagreement isn't with what should be ranked GC, it's whether or not DVC reaches that level. I think it does.
> I think DVC is the best of the best, and you believe it doesn't quite measure up.
> 
> That's okay. Many agree with me, and I'm sure a few agree with you.



I think that's a true statement. Now I just want to be sure that the results are really what people reported and not what DVC/RCI somehow agreed to. Based on what other resorts get most DVC's are not at GC level by comparison. It is even more disconcerting if we can't trust that we're getting a true user rating. Up until now RCI hasn't played the rating game except for some questionable new resorts that in most cases quickly lost what they didn't deserve. We'll be watching to see what happens with DVC next year. If they all remain top ranked then the fix is most decidedly in...


----------



## rickandcindy23

There must be a "fix" for Magic Tree and Orlando International Resort, both of which received Gold Crown ratings this year, neither of which deserve even Silver Crown, IMO.  

I won't even discuss Orange Lake's West Village high rises on S. Magnolia Ct, which maintain Gold Crown rating, which is definitely a fix.   

VV at P is a decent resort, but their nickel and diming people to death is ridiculous, so they will likely lose their GC rating at some point.  When the salespeople are gone from the resort, watch out owners, because fees will rise and rating will plummet.  

DVC will always stay GC, just because of the perks of staying there.  I love DVC and would stay at any resort I could, just to be "in the magic."  

Marriotts deserve top ratings in II, and I am talking about every Marriott in Orlando, not just Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour.  Vistana Villages, same thing.


----------



## timeos2

*It's a strange world. No logical explanation for Magic Tree*



rickandcindy23 said:


> There must be a "fix" for Magic Tree and Orlando International Resort, both of which received Gold Crown ratings this year, neither of which deserve even Silver Crown, IMO.



OK - I take it back!  There is obviously some shenanigans (as in stacking the report cards for Magic Tree - an old converted motel that isn't worthy of any ranking of any type much less Gold Crown!) going on. I still tend to doubt that RCI conspired to give a place like that GC but rather that the resort creatively came up with a way to get guests to return high ratings (short of paying them cold cash and a lot of it what the incentive could be is a real mystery to me!) 

A quick look at the RCI rankings reveals that the vast majority of DVC resorts are NOT ranked - actually only 5 of the 11 resorts have any ranking. All 5 are GC and are "new" points resorts but the others, weeks based, have none at all.  That does sound like a fair assessment to me as a starting point. 

So I'll accept that initially "new" resorts get rated top ranked based on the features and the potential. They now have a year to take real comments and, as already pointed out, guests should in fact downgrade for things that simply don't meet expectations. Thats the way its supposed to work. I expect to see some changed rankings if it isn't a give away ranking next year.


----------



## Carl D

timeos2 said:


> Based on what other resorts get most DVC's are not at GC level by comparison.


John, until you've stood in a Kidani grand vila, you have no idea how incredible they are. To suggest there is any other resort in that league would be a mistake.



> We'll be watching to see what happens with DVC next year. If they all remain top ranked then the fix is most decidedly in...


Ahhh.... No. 
Are you really saying that if the Disney resorts keep a GC rating that it's fixed?
Please come back to reality..


----------



## bnoble

> VV at P is a decent resort


I didn't think it was that great.  I don't mind fees for things---as long as I know what they are I can go into any exchange with eyes wide open.  If a unit/resort is nice enough, I'm happy to pay the fees, as the overall experience is superior to the alternatives.  

I took the VV@P exchange beacuse I'd heard good things, but ultimately was disappointed.  El-cheapo vertical blinds in various states of (dis)repair rather than real curtains, the cheapest possible plastic hardware on the Ikea-class kitchen cabinets, a TV with a noticeable divot taken out of the screen from some prior occupant, no non-stick pan (and after two calls didn't produce one, I just bought one), a well-used couch, dismal lighting and carpet in the hallways, etc.

Nothing that was really "wrong", just not the level of care and construction one would expect of a typical top-end resort.  And, when the TV completely died, they replaced it the same day, so it wasn't all bad.  Staff was courteous, etc.  But, after having just left one of Vistana's lovely new Fountains units (which was *fantastic*) the VV@P unit was a noticeable step down.

Granted, OKW's blinds don't often work either, but at least they are a little bit nicer in construction, and I hear that the upcoming refurbishment may replace them with curtains.  The "wood" blinds are probably more thematically accurate, but curtains (that block light) would be a real step up.



> All 5 are GC and are "new" points resorts but the others, weeks based, have none at all.


I think you are mis-interpreting the resort codes.  The DVXX codes are used for both Points and Weeks exchange inventory, along with some rentals.  The RDXX codes are strictly rental inventory.  Every exchange appears under one of the DVXX, Weeks or Points, and all of those are GC.


----------



## tlwmkw

You can't compare DVC with other timeshares because it's just a completely different product.  The people who stay there are going for the whole Disney theme park vacation and not so much for the resort itself.  In this way DVC has you captive because they have the convenience, the magic express, extra magic hours, views of the parks, etc, that no one else has.  The villas are nice but they are not the nicest out there, and the Disney food is only average at best but everyone raves about it because of the Disney magic.  The non-Orlando resorts don't get the raves because they are just OK and don't have the theme park connection- the resale prices for Vero beach and Hilton Head really reflect this.  We know some folks who bought DVC for Vero beach and were told it would be just the same as the points from all the other resorts.  They found out pretty fast that it wasn't so easy to get reservations at the popular resorts at busy times because they were all snapped up before the 7 month window opened.  It'll be interesting to see how DVC doe as they open more resorts that aren't attached to parks (e.g. Hawaii).  They'll have to up their game to compete.

tlwmkw


----------



## Carl D

tlwmkw said:


> You can't compare DVC with other timeshares because it's just a completely different product.  The people who stay there are going for the whole Disney theme park vacation and not so much for the resort itself.


I respectfully disagree. You may be correct for the occassional guest, but many DVC Members don't even go to the parks every visit. 
A resort such as Animal Kingdom Villas is a vacation in itself.



> The villas are nice but they are not the nicest out there


I ask you.. Have you stayed at Kidani or Grand californian? 
If not, you may change your mind. You just may be using old data.



> , and the Disney food is only average at best but everyone raves about it because of the Disney magic.


Nope.
If you visit the "right" restaurants, they are indeed among the best there is.
If you visit the average restaurant, you are correct.. Mediocre.



> The non-Orlando resorts don't get the raves because they are just OK and don't have the theme park connection- the resale prices for Vero beach and Hilton Head really reflect this.


Partially true.
The HH resort is not on the beach, and the Vero resort has by far the highest annual fees. 
Those reasons contribute to the lower prices.


----------



## rickandcindy23

What are we comparing, Carl?  Unit quality?  Then DVC is below many others, including Hilton, Vistana Villages, and all of the Marriotts.  All of those resorts have great activities and staff, and their pools are terrific, too.  All of the resorts I just listed have incredible units, very large, equal to or better than Kidani 2 bedrooms.  We have stayed at so many really nice resorts that have better everything on the interiors.  (Come on, Kidani kitchens have the dishes in the lower cabinets because they sized it wrong).  

BUT if you are comparing Disney transportation and Extra Magic Hours, nothing beats Disney.  

BUT unit quality is lacking at most of the DVC resorts, in my opinion.  People talk about Disney theming, but Boardwalk, VWL, Beach Club, Saratoga Springs, all of the units are exactly the same, sans the color scheme and pictures on the walls.  It's the exterior of the buildings that give you the theming, more than the interiors.  

And the internet charges are bothersome, too, along with the lack of television stations.  Stay at the Marriotts or the Hiltons, and you get every conceivable television channel, including premium channels like HBO and Showtime.  And internet is wireless and fast at those resorts, too.  

I truly appreciate Disney and am fully prepared to pay the extra fees to stay on site but understand why others do not.  We need to bring more DVD's from home next time we stay on-site, which isn't until 2011.  Not that we aren't going twice more in 2010, I just needed to use some weeks that used to pull DVC but now they don't, so it's Grand Beach and Hilton for us.  I am sure we will be okay at those two resorts, even though we will have to drive to the parks this time (love the Disney buses).  :rofl:


----------



## sandkastle4966

now that you've mentioned the TV stations.......(could care less about the number)

Disney pay INCREDIBLE attention to details (just did the $250 backstage tour that reinforced this even more) - yet the TV listing is wrong - the channels "aren't there" !!


----------



## Carl D

rickandcindy23 said:


> What are we comparing, Carl?  Unit quality?  Then DVC is below many others, including Hilton, Vistana Villages, and all of the Marriotts.


I disagree.
One example from a long time Marriott owner:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110131



> All of those resorts have great activities and staff, and their pools are terrific, too.  All of the resorts I just listed have incredible units, very large, equal to or better than Kidani 2 bedrooms.  We have stayed at so many really nice resorts that have better everything on the interiors.  (Come on, Kidani kitchens have the dishes in the lower cabinets because they sized it wrong).


I have only stayed in a Jambo 2br, or a Kidani grand villa.
While the dishes may not fit, you forget to mention the great details..
The dishes are themed authentic African. I dare to say no other timeshare has that sort of attention to detail.



> BUT unit quality is lacking at most of the DVC resorts, in my opinion.  People talk about Disney theming, but Boardwalk, VWL, Beach Club, Saratoga Springs, all of the units are exactly the same, sans the color scheme and pictures on the wall


With all due respect, the interiors of these resorts do not remotely resemble one another.
I will concede they are not as themed as the newer resorts.



> It's the exterior of the buildings that give you the theming, more than the interiors.


True.. If you are talking about the older resorts. That said, the older resorts are still VERY themed inside, just not as quality as the newer resorts.



> And the internet charges are bothersome, too, along with the lack of television stations.  Stay at the Marriotts or the Hiltons, and you get every conceivable television channel, including premium channels like HBO and Showtime.  And internet is wireless and fast at those resorts, too.


Okay. I will give you that.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Carl, the floorplans are identical in all of those resorts, but the colors are different.  

Even the kitchen cabinets are the same but different colors. We love the Disney resorts, VWL being our favorite, so I am not trying to challenge you.  As a non-owner, I feel I can look at the resorts with a bit more objectivity.  Love the theming on the exteriors, but switch the paintings, the carpet, and a little paint, and the units are the same.  

Our daughter was so surprised after staying at Boardwalk that VWL was the same exact size, same cabinets, etc.  It's not a bad thing.  Marriotts build the same floorplan, too.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Yes, Kidani is as nice as the Marriotts, but again, the kitchen lacks cabinets.  It wasn't a big deal, but it seems odd for a resort that has little visitors who like to open cupboards.  

AND I am sure Disney's California resort is nice, too.  You cannot point out the nicest resorts and make a blanket statement that DVC is in a different league from Marriott.  DVC is finally bringing its resorts into the Marriott league, in my opinion.  My sister just stayed at the new Marriott towers on Maui and couldn't believe the luxury, and she stayed at Kidani with us for a few days last year.  She was dumbfounded by Maui, but she didn't seem that way with Kidani.  

You said, "To suggest there is any other resort in that league would be a mistake."  Maybe you are talking about the entire resort experience: the animals, the nice dishes (not that impressed with the teeny weeny cereal bowls), beautiful lobby, the parking below the units (love that), etc.  I agree with all of the niceties of the resort experience at AKL and truly believe DVC is a totally different product from other timeshares, but the units' interiors have lacked the size and luxury of the Marriotts, until recently.  

BUT believe me, Maui beachfront is a pretty good "theme," too.


----------



## Carl D

rickandcindy23 said:


> Carl, the floorplans are identical in all of those resorts, but the colors are different.
> 
> Even the kitchen cabinets are the same but different colors. We love the Disney resorts, VWL being our favorite, so I am not trying to challenge you.  As a non-owner, I feel I can look at the resorts with a bit more objectivity.  Love the theming on the exteriors, but switch the paintings, the carpet, and a little paint, and the units are the same.
> 
> Our daughter was so surprised after staying at Boardwalk that VWL was the same exact size, same cabinets, etc.  It's not a bad thing.  Marriotts build the same floorplan, too.


Than I'm confused.
The floor plans are the same, but the entire decor is different. I'm not sure what you would want? Would a different floor plan make a difference??


----------



## rickandcindy23

Carl D said:


> Than I'm confused.
> The floor plans are the same, but the entire decor is different. I'm not sure what you would want? Would a different floor plan make a difference??



No, I don't want anything different.  I love Disney for Disney, so I fine.   

Seriously, though, I can see why a person who usually stays at the Marriotts would be disappointed in the size of the units at BCV, BWV, Saratoga and VWL.  If you don't go for the Disney Magic, then you don't get it at all.  I can empathize with someone who usually stays off-site and expects large numbers of television stations and free internet, in a larger unit.  

It's always just us in the one bedroom, but when we had the kids with us in the two bedroom, with our granddaughter, it felt small in the living room.


----------



## Culli

rickandcindy23 said:


> No, I don't want anything different.  I love Disney for Disney, so I fine.
> 
> Seriously, though, I can see why a person who usually stays at the Marriotts would be disappointed in the size of the units at BCV, BWV, Saratoga and VWL.  If you don't go for the Disney Magic, then you don't get it at all.  I can empathize with someone who usually stays off-site and expects large numbers of television stations and free internet, in a larger unit.
> 
> It's always just us in the one bedroom, but when we had the kids with us in the two bedroom, with our granddaughter, it felt small in the living room.



I agree, the Wyndham's and Marriott's are much larger (expcept maybe the grand villas).  The kitchen and larger dinning room table alone make a big difference.  However, it is not on Disney grounds.


----------



## klynn

My family are Disney fanatics.  We go at least 2-3X every year and stay for 2-3 weeks every trip.  We used to stay off property until about 2005.  Then we starting exchanging in through II and then RCI.  We just love being immersed in the Magic 24/7.  But that is just us.  I know it is not for every one.  In the last year alone we have had 8 exchange into DVC including Christmas and New Years.  This May we have another 2 weeks planned--a 2BR at AKV and a Grand Villa at OKW.  We are really excited about staying in a Grand Villa! 

When we vacation we look at the whole experience and not just the villa.  We don't mind paying the $95. fee every week.  We are just so happy to be on property!


----------



## logan115

I don't have any real basis to compare DVC to other accomodations, but for us we are willing to forego having the absolute best level of accomodations to be able to stay on-site.

We're not that picky and only a family of four so if other units are a bit bigger it's really not a big deal as we have plenty of space in even the 1BR units.

I'm no expert (nor did I stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night ), but I would think that while the DVC units/amenities aren't at the very top, that they'd most likely fall in towards the higher end.  

Clearly the newer resorts like Bay Lake Tower and Animal Kingdom Villas are going to be nicer, OKW is a bit dated and worn down but is scheduled for a refurb but does have bigger rooms, and I don't have anything that really stuck out at me about the room on our stay at Beach Club Villas - other than the location.  Despite a lot of SSR hate I ended up buying there (resale of course) after staying in a studio as it made the most sense given our vacation habits (not travelling at peak times) and the fact that we want to try all of the different resort and therefore the 11 month window wasn't as big of deal.  Having the treehouse villas was just a big bonus for us as eventually we'll try one.

Chris


----------



## luvsvacation22

We stayed at VGC and thought it was very nice! Not to mention staying 
on-site is all about location, location, location.


----------



## toontoy

Last August me and my wife spend a week at the Beach Club Villas. I did notice that the room was a bit smaller than what I am used to at Hilton but there were so many things that Disney has which regular timeshares don't. 

I think a vast majority of the people do not give Disney credit for the pools at the resorts. I have been to Marriotts and Hiltons and Westins. They have a typical Hotel pool. All the deluxe hotels and Villa's I have stayed with at Disney have more resort style pools with more features and well are actually heated. The Hilton Hawaiian village pool was sub zero, and the response is your in Hawaii why heat the pool. Um I don't know its cold at Night and a pool should be warm. This isnt only to Hilton Marriott and Westin have the same problem. 

Well that is the major thing Disney has that is better is more of a resort atmosphere instead of traditional timeshare hotel. This costs money and is why the higher club fee's and also smaller units. 

The Beach Club is older but we had granite counter tops and nice appliances. It seemed to be the same quality as the others. It had better style though according to my wife which has a major in architectural design and interior design. She prefers the Disney theme to the what most most do and just through a couple of elements to make it appear themed. 

The main thing I did notice at the beach club is that they had a tube style TV instead of the newer flat screen TV. This wasn't a downer for me or my wife as we don't vacation to sit in the room watching TV. I did laugh that there are more Disney ad channels vs regular though. 

Disney is the only timeshare system that I have stayed in that is a resort style and treats the guests of the timeshare the same as hotel guests. I made a request for a room with a view of Epcot and upon checking they informed me it may be down a hall but they had it available.

 I didn't feel that I was treated any different upon check in and while staying at the resort. I often received the same service as DVC members. I did go to a DVC member only area and they gave me the info I needed about walking to Epcot and obtaining dining resvervations. 

I have tried at Hilton to get some attention from the concierge there where I am a member and can't even get the same treatment. I will say those that always knock disney haven't really stayed at the resorts. They do cost a bundle but that is why they are so popular and it sells so well.

 I haven't been to Hilton head so I can't say anything about that but I liked Vero beach but couldn't stay a week there, its great for 2 or 3 days of fun when in Orlando.

 I can see why the maint fee's are higher as its on the coast and Florida has a long Hurricane season. 
Just some of my observations. I think DVC is better than Hilton and Marriott by far. I do think that westgate and some of the others which people like are really over glorified apartment complexes.


----------



## JonathanIT

klynn said:


> My family are Disney fanatics.  We go at least 2-3X every year and stay for 2-3 weeks every trip.  We used to stay off property until about 2005.  Then we starting exchanging in through II and then RCI.  We just love being immersed in the Magic 24/7.  But that is just us.  I know it is not for every one.  In the last year alone we have had 8 exchange into DVC including Christmas and New Years.  This May we have another 2 weeks planned--a 2BR at AKV *and a Grand Villa at OKW*.  We are really excited about staying in a Grand Villa!


Wow, how did you get a Grand Villa through RCI?!  I would love to book one of those through RCI, at any DVC resort!


----------



## klynn

JonathanIT said:


> Wow, how did you get a Grand Villa through RCI?! I would love to book one of those through RCI, at any DVC resort!


 
It was just there and I grabbed it as I knew it wouldn't last long!  We are really looking forward to staying there in May!


----------



## DianeV

My personal opinion about the internet charges is that you are paying $95 and it doesnt include the internet. Vacation Vill at Parkway may charge for internet (and it sounds like its cheaper?) they also dont charge an additional $95 do they? If I stay at any Disney resort including the values I get the bus transportation etc. and I dont have to pay $95. 

Do I sound hung up on the $95? I guess I am and we are going to pay it in December for a studio at SS but I do think the least they could have done is include the internet for that fee. At least I would feel like I am getting something besides what every other guest gets.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

*I didn't understand that DVC wasn't a "luxury" resort*

until some others on the Mouseowners forum showed me pictures of their Westin Ka'anapali. It was beautiful.

I managed to get to stay in WKORV-N last May and it was fabulous! The woman that had originally showed me her pictures were there at the same time that some other people I had met on the Mouseowners forum were and I invited everyone over for dinner. After all, I had a full kitchen - right? Wrong, the oven (I made lasagna) was not an oven, but a "convection microwave" which did not work. I read all the directions, I called the resort, everything. But it did not work. I ended up taking the lasagna over to one of the other couple's kitchen and baked it there. It was annoying.

Did it make me think that the resort was not fabulous? HMMM... NO! I thought that it was annoying that it did not have a regular oven. Now I know. 

The decor was much better quality, but less "themed" than OKW. The furnishings looked fresh and current. The grounds were gorgeous. It was right by the ocean. The snorkling was fabulous. The weather was beautiful. The bar was situated so that you could see the sunsets while drinking a tall cool glass of something with an umbrella in it. 

I usually stay in a Grand Villa at OKW. The rooms are HUGE! I love the vaulted ceiling. You can sit on the porch and enjoy your breakfast (at the Westin, they do not allow you to eat on the porch or balcony). 

At the WKORV-N, you enter your room through a breezeway. The entrance is small and there is no place to put your "stuff." I had problems finding enough room to put my groceries - in the Grand Villa, I have never had that problem, but I frequently use the buffet by the dining table to do it. In the two bedroom there was only enough space for seating 4 at the table and 2 at the bar. 

There are good things and bad things about each place. As far as I am concerned, OKW is still worth the Gold Crown. I am certain that there are more luxurious places, and newer places. But as far as the total resort experience, OKW is first class.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl

DianeV said:


> My personal opinion about the internet charges is that you are paying $95 and it doesnt include the internet. Vacation Vill at Parkway may charge for internet (and it sounds like its cheaper?) they also dont charge an additional $95 do they? If I stay at any Disney resort including the values I get the bus transportation etc. and I dont have to pay $95.
> 
> Do I sound hung up on the $95? I guess I am and we are going to pay it in December for a studio at SS but I do think the least they could have done is include the internet for that fee. At least I would feel like I am getting something besides what every other guest gets.



When I booked with RCI, they told me that the resort fee was to cover Magical Express and Disney transportation. All the paying guests get that also. But then they are paying alot for the experience. I know I paid very minimal amount for my trader to get into DVC, so maybe that is why it doesn't bother me. My maintenance fees for my trader are about $500 and I bought the unit for a real bargain resale. So maybe the problem is one of perception of value. To me, it seems like a bargain to get Magical Express and Disney transportation for $95. If I had bought my trader direct from the developer and I had high maintenance fees, I think that the extra charges would IRK me.

elaine


----------



## tidefan

rickandcindy23 said:


> What are we comparing, Carl?  Unit quality?  Then DVC is below many others, including Hilton, Vistana Villages, and all of the Marriotts.



Not to disagree, but you know, over the past few years, we have stayed at Marriott's Heritage Club, Marriott's Surfwatch, Marriott Legends Edge, Marriott Newport Coast Villas (Roll Tide - National Championship Game), 1 night at Hilton GVC Sea World, Diamond Royal Palm Beach Club, Disney OKW, Disney SSR, and Disney Treehouse Villas (Got to love in-laws that own Marriott and take us with them!!!).  

However, out of this group, by far the nicest and best laid out rooms we have had were the Treehouse Villas.  Now, granted, they are new, but boy are they nice.  Also, I'd put SSR second.  We stayed at studio there and also the studio side of a villa at Paget House at HGVC Sea World.  There was no comparison.  The HGVC was waaaay small and we couldn't find a place near the unit to park.  Needless to say, it wasn't a very good introduction to HGVC.

We like the Marriott units too, but out of those listed above, we thought that Legends Edge was the nicest.  Heritage Club had a weird layout (but free golf!) and I thought that Surfwatch was overrated.  NCV was nice, but again, no nicer than any of the DVC units I'd been to.  OKW rates in this group.

Also, a plug in for our Royal Palm in St. Maarten.  They've redone the rooms there and it is a very nice place...




rickandcindy23 said:


> Seriously, though, I can see why a person who usually stays at the Marriotts would be disappointed in the size of the units at BCV, BWV, Saratoga and VWL.  If you don't go for the Disney Magic, then you don't get it at all.  I can empathize with someone who usually stays off-site and expects large numbers of television stations and free internet, in a larger unit.
> 
> It's always just us in the one bedroom, but when we had the kids with us in the two bedroom, with our granddaughter, it felt small in the living room.



You need to try a Treehouse.  They are about the same square footage as a 2-Bedroom at SSR, but they feel sooooo much bigger.  Part of this is due to the better layout and part is due to the soaring high ceilings.  (Also, BTW, this dining table seats 8)  The only downside to the Treehouse was the Queen beds instead of the King...


----------



## JonathanIT

klynn said:


> It was just there and I grabbed it as I knew it wouldn't last long!  We are really looking forward to staying there in May!


I was looking last weekend, and there was actually a 3BR Grand Villa at OKW available in September (9/11 check in for 7 nights).  I was tempted but decided it wouldn't work for us.  It actually lasted a couple days online (HGVC RCI acct).  I hope to someday grab one though!


----------



## stugy

Just returned from our week at Kidani Village.  Because my husband has some trouble with long walks, I had called and requested a unit near the elevator for medical reasons).  We did not arrive until after 8 and they had exactly what we wanted.  However, it was over the parking garage, (we had no car) and it must have been a 1/2 mile walk from the lobby.  The bellboy immediately realized this was not in our best interests.  Said they were 100% full but had departures the next am and he would see what he could do for us.  Also gave us a $50 credit on our bill which we used for room service.  
The next morning we were moved to a unit right off the lobby.  We already had a 2 bedroom savannah view so this was not an upgrade in size or view just in convenience.  
I have no complaints about Disney.  They were very accomodating for our needs.  Our grandchildren loved watching the animals and my husband was able to go outside without that impossible walk.  The only complaints we have is that trash pick up once a week is ridiculous.  We ate in mostly because of the costliness with so many of us.  The trash can was always overflowing and they told us we had to wait for pick up, not drop off anywhere.
I feel we were indeed priviliged to go on this trip.  It was one of our top trades.   
Pat


----------



## icydog

sandkastle4966 said:


> WOW - can't believe the responses.   So because I am a TUG member, I should have read everything on WDW   AND called guest services ahead of time....and I should not have been surprised.  WOW - what about the rest of the world that doesn't read everything there is to know ahead of time.
> 
> It is totally unacceptable to spend 20 minutes in the actual check in process - not waiting in line, but actually checking in.
> 
> It is not acceptable in 2010 to have to bring a router - give me a break !!!!
> 
> Expected the $ 95, not an issue - but now an extra 9.95 a day for internet (in one room).
> 
> I own 8 timeshares, and exchange 4 times a year.  I always get good directions and don't need to "call guest services" to get the right place.  In NEWER resorts (5 years old) I get good internet (and I have not paid for internet in about 5 years).  Older resorts even have good wireless.
> 
> 
> All that said, the resort is great, the rooms are spacious, and the restaurants are fabulous.
> 
> I would like to use the dining plan, however, there is NO flexibility for RCI exchange.  reservations is for 7 days - regardless if you are there for 4 days or 7 and MUST take the whole 7 days.  I have my nieces for 3 days - can't do 3 days, must do 7.




I think these are all valid complaints. I would send a letter to Disney and complain if I were you. This is a good address to use. It gets you right to the big shots. Tell them you were dissatisfied with your RCI exchange at WDW in a DVC Deluxe Villa accommodation. Please tell them the RCI Resort you gave up in exchange-- and how much money you lost by having to pay for internet and the resort fees and all. That will help us all. 

Robert A Iger CEO
The Walt Disney Company 
500 S. Buena Vista St.
Burbank, CA 91521-9722


----------



## logan115

sandkastle4966 said:


> I am at DVC now thru a RCI weeks exchange.  So far here is my experience:
> 
> 1)  RCI letter gave directions to the lodge.  Period.  No building.  Gate people sent me to Jambo house.  HUGE pressure to use the Bell service.  Thank heavens we did not.  Got redirected to Kidani.
> 
> 2) Checkin took 20-25 minutes (not in line - WITH the checkin guy.).  We checked in one day late.  I called and let them know this.  Seems they could not handle this.  First I "had no reservation".  Then I did,  then they could not issue keys, so had to cancel and rebook it.  Told to have a seat - 5 minutes it will be done.  After about 10, I inquired on my status - they were printed and sitting somewhere.
> 
> 3)  No leeway on an RCI exchange for room assignment.  I have a lovey, HUGE 2 bedroom - non-view. Overlooking the bus pickup.  It is VERY NOISEY.
> 
> 4) The TV in the master bedroom had no power.
> 
> 5) INTERNET.  There is ONE hookup.  ONLY ONE.  Where would you put a single internet access point (no wireless) in a 2 bedroom unit?  It is in the MASTER BEDROOM.  No long cords are provided.   Yup, I want folks checking their email IN MY BEDROOM !
> 
> 6)  They took the $95 RCI fee,  and now it s $9.95/day internet too.
> 
> I will not be giving a good RCI report card rating.





icydog said:


> I think these are all valid complaints. I would send a letter to Disney and complain if I were you. This is a good address to use. It gets you right to the big shots. Tell them you were dissatisfied with your RCI exchange at WDW in a DVC Deluxe Villa accommodation. Please tell them the RCI Resort you gave up in exchange-- and how much money you lost by having to pay for internet and the resort fees and all. That will help us all.
> 
> Robert A Iger CEO
> The Walt Disney Company
> 500 S. Buena Vista St.
> Burbank, CA 91521-9722



Let me play Devil's advocate, and yes I'm a bit biased as a DVC owner :

1) I've never exchanged so I don't know for sure, but was it RCI or DVC that didn't provide the information on where to go, and did the PP call MS prior to leaving for the trip ?

2) Nothing to say, that just stinks.

3) There's no leeway for DVC owners, unless there's availability and the owner is willing to pony up the additional points.  For cash paying guests they're not likely to get an upgrade either unless they get lucky.  So why should an RCI exchanger be entitled to something else ?  I also think that you're arrival a day late didn't help your cause.  Let's assume that 2 people exchange into AKV for a Fri-Fri trip.  There are two rooms available, a savannah view and standard (parking lot) view.  How should DVC handle it ? And how would you feel if you checked in first, and they "held" the good room for someone else ?  Room requests are not guaranteed.  If your confirmation said Savannah view and you confirmed it with MS that's one thing, but if you had a standard view why should you be upgraded ?

4) No excuses, how quickly was this fixed ?

5) Can't help you with this one, don't ever take my laptop on vacation.

6) I'm not made of money (far from it), but I'm always amazed at the outrage over $9.95/day for internet.  Seriously ?  Is it cheaper to stay offsite, and pay $12/day to park (or whatever it is) or $10/person each way to take the shuttle to the parks ?  Would it make anyone feel better to think of the internet fee as a transportation fee instead ?

In terms of the DDP, as others have said that's standard policy, so not sure why they would make exceptions for exchangers.  Why doesn't WDW let you choose the amount of days ? Let's say there's 2 adults, so roughly $90/day.  You decide that the only table service meals you want are at Jiko and Le Cellier.  Paying cash for these meals alone would probably cost in the neighborhood of $90 each, and as you know, there's no such thing as a free lunch :hysterical: (or snack).

Realize these may not be popular remarks, so I will now don my flame retardant suit and await the responses.  

Chris


----------



## bnoble

> Let's assume that 2 people exchange into AKV for a Fri-Fri trip. There are two rooms available, a savannah view and standard (parking lot) view.


RCI exchanges use the same booking categories as DVC Point reservations.  And, the inventory pool from which an exchange unit is drawn cannot be changed.  With AKV, that generally means you'll get either a Savannah view or a Standard (i.e. "non") view, but once you accept the exchange, you have that view category, period.  AKV generally doesn't depsit Value or Concierge units---those are held for internal booking.

For Weeks exchanges, it is possible to interpret the unit code to figure out which AKV view you have before your 24 hour period expires, so you can throw a Standard view unit back if the view is make-or-break.  For Points exchanges, there doesn't seem to be any way to tell until your reservation is transferred back to DVC---and that can take up to a week or longer.

Other resorts where this matters: OKW (which generally never deposits Hospitality House-area units) and BWV (which generally never deposits Boardwalk or Standard, but does deposit Preferred.)  If and when BLT ever starts depositing, view will matter there, as well (and I'm guessing they will mostly deposit Lake, but neither Standard nor Magic Kingdom).  BCV, VWL, and SSR don't have bookable view categories---at these, any location can be requested for a particular size/configuration of unit.


----------



## logan115

bnoble said:


> RCI exchanges use the same booking categories as DVC Point reservations.  And, the inventory pool from which an exchange unit is drawn cannot be changed.  With AKV, that generally means you'll get either a Savannah view or a Standard (i.e. "non") view, but once you accept the exchange, you have that view category, period.  AKV generally doesn't depsit Value or Concierge units---those are held for internal booking.
> 
> For Weeks exchanges, it is possible to interpret the unit code to figure out which AKV view you have before your 24 hour period expires, so you can throw a Standard view unit back if the view is make-or-break.  For Points exchanges, there doesn't seem to be any way to tell until your reservation is transferred back to DVC---and that can take up to a week or longer.
> 
> Other resorts where this matters: OKW (which generally never deposits Hospitality House-area units) and BWV (which generally never deposits Boardwalk or Standard, but does deposit Preferred.)  If and when BLT ever starts depositing, view will matter there, as well (and I'm guessing they will mostly deposit Lake, but neither Standard nor Magic Kingdom).  BCV, VWL, and SSR don't have bookable view categories---at these, any location can be requested for a particular size/configuration of unit.




Thanks, that's kind of what I thought.  So it wasn't like they had a savannah view and were given standard, it's more that they had standard the whole time but "hoped" for savannah.  Or they knew they had a standard view and just got one of the less desirable views (parking lot vs pool) - similar to the famous "dumpster" view at VWL :hysterical: 

Chris


----------



## Carl D

stugy said:


> The trash can was always overflowing and they told us we had to wait for pick up, not drop off anywhere.
> 
> Pat


They gave you bad information. There are trash rooms scattered throughout the resort.


----------



## Keep Traveling

I have had two reservations at AKL.  One via points a 2 bedroom and got a parking lot view.  The other just this week and you could easily see from ther reservation it was a savannah view.  

KT


----------



## elaine

*DVCers get BAD views also!*

I was staying on DVC points with a savannah view (Spring break--highest points of the year, savannah view-extra points, as well) and got the farthest end of the hallway and a "savannah" view of the corner of the savannah where the chain link fences meet, overlooking some sort of holding pen. 
Luckily, it was 11 AM and I checked the room and was able to get a change, if we were willing to take a dirty room and wait until after 4 PM, which I did.  I think the assignments are random, whether RCI or DVC. Also, Kidani, which has far more timeshares than Jambo, has A LOT of parking lot views, based upon the design.
FYI--for our RCI trade to OKW the same week, we got a great location and we arrived a day late. Elaine


----------

